# The crazy boxers!!!



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

So here are my boxers. Buster is a year and a half and marley is 6 months.

http://s791.photobucket.com/albums/yy194/notilloc/Crazy Dogs/?action=view&current=Marley5months.jpg

http://s791.photobucket.com/albums/yy194/notilloc/Crazy Dogs/?action=view&current=IMGP5819.jpg

http://s791.photobucket.com/albums/yy194/notilloc/Crazy Dogs/?action=view&current=105_1080.jpg

and there are a few more pictures that you can get to from any of the links.

Check out this video of marley loving life in Big Sky MT

http://s791.photobucket.com/albums/yy194/notilloc/Crazy Dogs/?action=view&current=105_1081.flv


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Love the snow one!! They are so cute!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yay, thank you for sharing! Such nice looking puppers!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG, beautiful dogs, I just LOVE Boxers to bits and pieces, I can't wait to get another one. I only have one Boxer right now, but three (almost four) dogs, so I cna't get a puppy anytime soon. I want a fawn so bad, but my favorite breeder has mostly brindles, so that's what i have!

Thank you for sharing. I'm a total Boxer stalker, so anytime you wanna post more is okay by me!!:biggrin:


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Another boxer lover here! Great pics :biggrin:


----------

